
Ask HN: What's the deal with “don't see your perfect role? apply anyway” jobs? - maximp
I&#x27;m job-hunting now, and so many startups have a &quot;don&#x27;t see your perfect job? apply anyway!&quot; link on their jobs page. I always think it&#x27;s a sham; the response rates for POSTED roles are abysmal as is. Has anyone had any luck applying for these &quot;create your own role&quot; postings?
======
JSeymourATL
Early Stage staff famously wear many hats and these companies are often hard-
pressed to find & attract talent.

You see something in them. They see potential in you. Both parties are willing
to take a flyer on each other. Stranger things have happened.

